# When you have done all you can do....



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Stand! stand on the word of God to see you through. I saw this video this morning and realized this is what got me ova ;o) I hope those hurting and crying and dying from the disappointment of others bad decisions will gain some strength to keep moving forward.

Donnie McClurkin & Marvin Winans - "STAND" - YouTube


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

I needed that today. Not been having a good weekend. One step forward, 3 back.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

That is an awesome song and has been a favorite of mine for many years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad to know that it moved the both of you. I love it as well. Isn't it funny how God works in his own season. Just when we need something it appears and we may not have even known we needed it. JAW, just keep moving and you know for sure... you will never be in the same place as you started.


----------

